# Good US summer vacation destinations?



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

I know we've left this late. But I'm wondering if anyone can recommend good summer US vacation destinations, preferably within 8 hours drive from the Ontario border. We're looking for something relatively well-priced - perhaps $1400 - $2000 for a weeks accommodation for 4. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

There are so many posssibilities, depending on what you like.
Just a couple of options that spring to mind rightaway - The Outerbanks, Hilton Head (esp. if you like golf), Virginia Beach.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

HaroldCrump said:


> There are so many posssibilities, depending on what you like.
> Just a couple of options that spring to mind rightaway - The Outerbanks, Hilton Head (esp. if you like golf), Virginia Beach.


Or just a little further south in NC, around Salter Path on the Emerald Isle.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

North Carolina is probably more like 18 hours' drive from the Ontario border. I agree that the Outer Banks is a lovely area, but I found it overrun with tourists when I spent a week there last August. I had to wait for 10 minutes just to make a left turn out of the driveway of the house we were renting; it was wall-to-wall traffic. If I ever go back, it would be in the off season.

The Adirondacks would be a good choice for a closer destination to Ontario. It's the largest park in the United States outside of Alaska, 6 million acres, and if you avoid the big destinations like Lake Placid and the High Peaks area you can find lots of peace, quiet, and wilderness. There are lots of lakes for swimming, canoeing, etc., mountains to climb, etc.


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

We spent a long weekend in Philadelphia last year and really enjoyed our time there. There are lots of historical attractions to see and fun places to visit for the whole family.

It is about 8 hours drive from Ottawa (non-stop) so give yourself a day to go there, another day to get back home and you will have 5 days or so to explore the City of Brotherly Love. If you have a bit more time to kill, Atlantic City is just an hour drive away.


----------



## dave2012 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey Spidey,

If the adirondacks do interest you, we have our unit at the Whiteface Lodge, a 4 star resort in Lake Placid available for rent in August. It's ranked as one of the top resorts in Continental US. It's a luxury 1 1/2 bathroom bedroom, sleeps 4 with full kitchen, twice daily maid service. We are charging 40% of what the hotel charges for the same unit in August. The Lodge is an easy 3 hours drive from Ottawa. This area is our favorite place to hike, camp, ski, boat and kayak!

See http://www.thewhitefacelodge.com/

If interested or want more info, send me a PM. I am local to you.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## SebastianBermudes (Apr 18, 2012)

Another good one is Gulf Shores, Alabama – I went here every summer as a kid. Its drivable from most of the midwest, and is much chpeaer than its nearby Florida counterparts. They also have a great waterpark, and plenty of family-focused places to dine, shop, and play.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah, Gulf Shores are nice, but it's a solid 16 hr. drive if not more.
If you're going to drive that long, might as well go to Pensacola - the beaches are much nicer.
No activities for the kids, though.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Thank you for all the recommendations. My wife and I have taken up Dave2012's offer to rent his accommodation at Whiteface lodge. Looks like a nice place at a reasonable price, especially considering the amenities offered. However, always looking for ideas for future holidays and while some of the other suggestions were maybe a little to far for this year's vacation, they sound like intriguing options and will be definitely considered for subsequent years.


----------



## faline (Feb 10, 2011)

Great choice, the Adirondacks and Lake Placid are a wonderful getaway! I make the trip from Ottawa many times in each season. Are you interesting in tackling any of those high peaks? I've done 23/46 high peaks so far and many of the lower peaks as well. Let me know if you're interested in trail recommendations.
Also, Big Mountain Deli is a great spot in Lake Placid for a sandwich lunch!


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Speaking of dining out in Lake Placid, I very highly recommend The Paradox Lodge restaurant:

http://www.paradoxlodge.com/restaurant.html

It's the #1 rated restaurant in Lake Placid on TripAdvisor:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...views-Paradox_Lodge-Lake_Placid_New_York.html

We celebrated my wife's birthday there a couple of months ago. I want to go back to Lake Placid just so I can eat at that place again


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for the further suggestions and recommendations for hiking and restaurants. I am a hiker but the females in my family are not overly keen on major climbs so any hikes will probably have to be limited to more leisurely trails.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Just came back from San Diego and that is the place to be. I know most out east enjoy freaking hot Florida but San Diego temperature is always fine and the beaches are great. Had to fly out of Seattle so I could fill my van with cheap stuff on the way home.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I know it is pushing it for distance, but I have heard that Boston is a great place to visit, in that it is supposed to be very easy for tourists to see by walking around the city.

If you have kids you may want to click on the link in this article.

http://www.ratestogo.com/blog/guided-city-walking-tour/

My wife and I are planning a trip to Boston either next May or June.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

In fact I'd say walking around Boston is _the_ way to go; driving is a stressful experience, in part because people drive like maniacs but also because many of the main streets are not signposted so you can't figure out what road you're actually on. And most of the streets downtown were former cowpaths so they meander all over the place. I lived in the Boston area for 10 years and I only took my car into the city four times; the rest of the time I took the T (the subway) and then walked from there. Much better than driving, although I suppose if you have a GPS it could help. But parking is tight downtown and you can easily drive around for 20 minutes looking for a free parking space.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

By the way, we had a very enjoyable stay at Dave2012's place. The service, amenities and atmosphere are excellent - the resort includes: a bowling alley, cinema, incredibly well-stocked fitness room, pool, hot-tubs, tennis, kayaking and canoeing as well as the local activities such as hiking.


----------



## ninernut (Jul 10, 2013)

*Whiteface Lodge Rental*



dave2012 said:


> Hey Spidey,
> 
> If the adirondacks do interest you, we have our unit at the Whiteface Lodge, a 4 star resort in Lake Placid available for rent in August. It's ranked as one of the top resorts in Continental US. It's a luxury 1 1/2 bathroom bedroom, sleeps 4 with full kitchen, twice daily maid service. We are charging 40% of what the hotel charges for the same unit in August. The Lodge is an easy 3 hours drive from Ottawa. This area is our favorite place to hike, camp, ski, boat and kayak!
> 
> ...


My family and I are going to Lake Placid in August and we wondered if your rental would be available for the nights of Aug. 11th and 12th? Could you also tell me the cost if it is available. I don't know how to PM but you can email me at [email protected] or call me at 613-802-8145. I am in Brockville, Ont.


----------

